# Transition between stair riser and wall



## mechth (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm trying to refinish the stairs at my home. I have filled most nail holes, removed most of the polys on handrails and spindles. when I checked 2nd floor, I noticed there is a problem on the risers - please see picture below. There used to be carpets so the transition between carpets and the painted part of the riser (or I should say part of the wall) looks OK. After I removed the carpet, shall I paint all the vertical part the same color as riser? I'm planning to paint the rise using Sherwin William's ProClassic Interior Acrylic Latex Enamel for trims. 

Or shall I use some trim for smooth transition? :confused1:


----------

